# Boxing Day Meet - Cheshire Hunt??



## Maloo (18 December 2007)

My Dad has just announced that he would like to go to a meet on boxing day.  I think his local Hunt is the Cheshire Hunt but as I am in Herefordshire I'm not really sure how to find out where their meet will be - anyone know where I can get some details from or does any one have a meet card for Cheshire Hunt??  Dad used to always go shooting on Boxing Day but age is now getting the better of him (I wouldnt dare say that to him though!) he has always been supportive of me and my family hunting (and Marching for the cause) so I promised him I would find out where to go - so am relying on a kind soul to point me in the right direction!  If you want to pm the details to me thats fine. (I have checked their website and wisely they do not publish their meet card on it)

Many thanks in advance
Maloo


----------



## Maesfen (18 December 2007)

If it's the Cheshire's, then they usually meet outside The Swan in Tarporley High Street.  Not sure where the Cheshire Forest meet, sorry, but the Wynnstay meet in the centre of Malpas which is also in Cheshire!  Most meets will be at 11am but advisable to get there a bit earlier if only to find easy parking, the places are usually packed and at a standstill!


----------



## Maloo (18 December 2007)

Thanks MFH_09 &amp; Skiddaw_lad for your prompt replies.  Aint HHO'er great!!
Maloo


----------



## Maesfen (18 December 2007)

if hunts published their meet then openly then there wouldnt be a problem if they have nothing to hide . ours appear in the local paper and we don't have a problem
		
Click to expand...

Before our individual local papers were slowly taken over by the Chronicle Group (I think, apologies if not quite the right name) we would have a page full of weekly hunt reports  (far better than in H &amp; H) pictures and lists of meets for all our local packs, beagles included.  Now the papers are managed by anti hunting bods and the only time we might get a mention is if something goes wrong or possibly Boxing Day pictures if there's no other news!  They find it very hard to even publish pictures of donation giving by hunt supporters even when it's something for the  local public; it's very hard to get positive publicity from them.


----------



## Maesfen (19 December 2007)

I know what you mean but when you keep on for some years submitting news and pictures for them which are always ignored, it feels like you're banging your head against a brick wall, so perhaps wrongly, most of us have given up bothering with them now as they have proved that unless it's bad news, they just don't want to know.
We have a couple of  hunting pubs where we tend to congregate because we are welcomed, others make you feel like something on the bottom of their shoe!  Also, because our countries are so populated compared to yours, and the majority are commuter folk, not always so local now, there doesn't seem to be such a good community now although the rural community tend to be very close and involved far more than the incomers if that makes sense.  Obviously, there are exceptions and non hunting folk will ask how things have been that day, especially if there have been meets at those pubs.


----------



## Beagle (19 December 2007)

It is possible to find out where many packs of Foxhounds are meeting this Boxing Day by going to the MFHA website (or through the CA one).  The relevant link to the MFHA site is:- 

http://www.mfha.org.uk/images/stories/pdf/2007_boxing_day_meets_002.pdf

This appears to confirm that the Cheshire will met at the Swan at Tarporley &amp; the Cheshire Forest at the The Duke of Portland, Lach Dennis.

Unfortunately no similar list seems to be available for either Staghounds or Beagles.

I believe there is also a list, though rather less complete, on the Country Life Website


----------

